# Leg cramps and more



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Anybody get terrible leg cramps, esp. at certain times in your cycle (like, mid-cycle and the P)? I've had some sort of leg pain off and on since I was very young - bad circulation, maybe? - but for various reasons, it seemed to get under control. However, recently, it's really awful at times: can barely describe it. Now that it seems to be here to stay, there are various things I'm going to try (wear support hose when it gets painful, prop up my legs, make sure I have natural blood thinners in my diet on a regular basis, drink even more water when I have leg pain, etc.). I should add that I get terrible monthly cramping at the same time and on and on, likely from my suspected adenomyosis. And I am now getting pain in various other areas too - various sites of preexisting problems. So, why would women be more prone to leg aches/poor circulation at key times in her cycle? Does the sudden drop in hormones affect the circulatory system (it certainly affects my already-screwy nervous system)? Or are we talking all about prostaglandins?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Yes, I get leg aching before and during my period. Do you have endometriosis? I always attributed it to that and prostaglandins.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

HipJan,I used get awful leg cramps ("charlie horses") in my legs, sometimes up to several a month. They would hurt so bad that my legs would be sore for days after. I don't know if it's hormonal or not. My mom always told me the leg cramps could be due to a lack of potassium. Try taking a potassium supplement or eat some bananas (if your tummy can take that). I take a potassium supplement every day, and they seem to have helped...just a suggestion!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I also take a potassium tab each day when my calves start to feel crampy; it definitely helps.


----------



## CherishedI (Jan 28, 2001)

I was having severe stomach cramps,leg cramps, and back pain before and during my period. My gynegologist ran some tests to determine what the problem was. She found out that I have congestive pelvic symdrome. It is a large number of enlarged arteries right under the uterus. At the uterus was filling with blood so was these arteries. Then the uterus was pressing on the arteries and causing pain. My back and leg cramps were caused by the uterus being tilted from pressing on the arteries. The uterus was also pressing on the spine causing the back and leg cramps. After my period was over all the pain would go away. After about 4 yrs of this I had a hysterectomy and feel like a new person. My IBS would also act up during this time. I was in complete agony having to spend sometimes 3 days in the bed because I couldn't physically walk. I've always wondered if anyone else was experiencing these leg cramps.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks for the answers! I "should" be getting enough potassium, though I will make sure I eat a banana or two when this next goes on!I don't have endo, or not when we checked 1-1/2 years ago (though I 'spose that could have changed). But I do, it appears, have adenomyosis, which is an "internal endo." I guess that could somehow have a bearing on all my misc. pain, though I don't quite understand how. Cherished, thanks for the info. Maybe because of my adeno., my uterus is larger and pressing against other organs. (I also sometimes have a lot of bladder urgency, and a doctor or two during a colonoscopy has noted that things are all compacted in the area, due to lack of space.) Also, a lot of pain occurs in the pelvic region, because the endometrial tissue has apparently grown down into the muscle of the uterus. What I really don't understand is why do I also have neuromuscular pain under my shoulder blade and in my chest at the same time? I have begun to consider a hyster. myself, though I am perimenopausal age and think, now if I can just make it through a few more years (hmmm........).


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Jan! do you know i have that exact same shoulder pain,and right under the chest bone in the front also,ONLY around the P time! what the heck is that? I have mitral valve,but why only certain times does this pain appear? YES! i also have the leg cramps,and know a few other women who do also.Its all so freaky,all these symptoms,with no real answers. Krissy


----------

